# Disk Usage problem



## armorfeet (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm running Windows 8 pro 32 bit. My hard drive is a mirror raid set up (INTEL SRCSAS18E SCSI Disk Device) with 2 1TB drives. I have run chkdsk and not found a problem. 

I'll mention this problem also, just in case it may be related: A week or so ago (more recent than my disk usage problem) I started having problems with Google Chrome, which was my main browser at the time. It crashes whenever I attempt to download a file or go to settings or history or anything like that. I tried reinstalling, but this didn't help. Now I'm using Firefox and it seems to work okay. 

Occasionally (maybe once or twice a day or so) I experience a gradual slow down of my system, which requires me to reset. Upon resetting the problem stops temporarily. When this is happening if I look at the 'Performance' on the Task Manger, it shows 100% Disk usage, sometimes with occasional dips. Shutting down all my programs does not solve this issue. Oddly, when I switch to the 'Process' tab it tends to show only around 40-50% disk usage. When I sort processes by disk usage there is typically a couple that are around .4 MB/s or so and nothing else. Sometimes it's not even that much. 

Last time it happened I attempted to print screen my task manager, but Paint give me this message when I attempted to paste: "There is not enough memory or resources to complete operation. Close some programs, and then try again." I did not have any other programs running. My memory usage was under 50% and my CPU usage was probably around 30-60% at the time. 

Next, I ran Process Monitor. I obtained the information below:

282,305 events

FILE SUMMARY

File Time: 885.8694165
Total Events: 186,733
Opens: 40,656
Closes: 40,136
Reads: 21,740
Writes: 155
Read Bytes: 191,105,656
Write Bytes: 3,335,969
Get ACL: 119
Set ACL: 0
Other: 83,927

Sorting by highest File Time:

C:\windows\system32\tzres.dll - 156
C:\program files\google\chrome\application\26.0.1410.64chrome.dll - 120
C:\windows\system32\en-US\tzres.dll.mui - 120
C:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe - 76
C:\$Directory - 52

Sorting by highest number of Opens:

C:\windows\system32\tzres.dll - 25,277
C:\windows\system32\en-US\tzres.dll.mui - 12,620


Sorting by highest number of Closes:

windows\system32\tzres.dll - 25,277
windows\system32\en-US\tzres.dll.mui - 12,585

Sorting by highest number of Reads:

windows\system32\en-US - 4,730
windows\system32\tzres.dll - 4,150
C:\$Directory - 3,418
windows\system32\en-US\tzres.dll.mui - 2,977
windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe - 2,489

Sorting by Read Bytes:

windows\system32\en-US\tzres.dll.mui - 89,929,216
windows\system32\en-US - 19,714,048
C:\$Directory - 14,000,128
windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe - 12,120,190
windows\system32\tzres.dll - 7,436,800

Sorting by Other:

windows\system32\tzres.dll - 40,019
windows\system32\en-US\tzres.dll.mui - 37,752

STACK SUMMARY

Count: 282305
Time: 1173.57

Sorting by %Count:

wmiprvse.exe (C:\windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe(2744)) - 59.51%
-----more specifically, GetTimeZoneInformation + 0x14a (windows\system32\kernelbase.dll)

svchost.exe (c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe(1068)) - 24.90%
-----more specifically, PicRetrieveFileInfo + 0x34 (C:\windows\system32\AEIC.dll)

Sorting by %Time:

wmiprvse.exe (C:\windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe(2744))- 24.61% 
-----more specifically, GetTimeZoneInformation + 0x14a (windows\system32\kernelbase.dll)

svchost.exe (C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe(1128)) - 21.50%
-----more specifically, KseQueryDeviceData + 0x2d58 (C:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe)

MsMpEng.exe (C:\program files\windows defender\MsMpEng.exe(1948)) - 21.32%

REGISTRY SUMMARY

Total Events: 94,896
Opens: 37,300
Closes: 32,421
Reads: 21,392
Writes: 114
Other: 3,669

Sorting by total events:

\REGISTRY\A\{699BF53C-31AE-4E9B-8F6B-8C4FE5678F99}\Root\File\cd8da66f-9b1d-11e2-af9c-806e6f6e6963 - 27,774

\REGISTRY\A\{699BF53C-31AE-4E9B-8F6B-8C4FE5678F99}\Root\Orphan - 6,988

Sorting by Opens:

\REGISTRY\A\{699BF53C-31AE-4E9B-8F6B-8C4FE5678F99}\Root\File\cd8da66f-9b1d-11e2-af9c-806e6f6e6963 - 13,887

Sorting by Closes: 

\REGISTRY\A\{699BF53C-31AE-4E9B-8F6B-8C4FE5678F99}\Root\File\cd8da66f-9b1d-11e2-af9c-806e6f6e6963 - 13,887


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I cannot read the log so someone else will have to look at it. 

a couple of things to look at

1. make sure you have around 15 percent free space on your c drive
2. make sure you do not have two antiviruses installed on your computer.


----------



## armorfeet (Apr 14, 2013)

sobeit said:


> I cannot read the log so someone else will have to look at it.
> 
> a couple of things to look at
> 
> ...


I have 753 GB free of 930 GB. I haven't installed any antiviruses on this computer.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Interesting, I've seen this in Server 2008 but

It looks like the problem might be with tzres.dll.mui

Do a clean boot into windows and see if the problem is re-produced

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929135


----------

